# Repair a hole in masonite siding



## shaft101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Good day everyone. This is my first post and I'm pretty excited.

My house was built in 1986 and has masonite/fiber board exterior siding. 

So in the process of adding exterior trim to a new window the ladder that i was using pushed through the siding. The resulting hole is about This material is very cheap and doesn't seems to be sturdy. 

-My question is how can I repair this to make sure it doesn't leak or cause further damage to the surrounding siding.

Thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture if you can.

You will get better feedback and ideas. You will need a few more posts.


----------



## shaft101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Adding a photo


----------



## shaft101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Photo of hole

http://imgur.com/brNWmLa


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks a lot like T-111. Anyway, it's nice if you have a scrap piece of that laying around. Then you could cut out what is damaged ( a lot like doing a drywall repair) and use the scrap piece to almost perfectly fit into the hole. Then caulk around the repair, repaint, and, you would hardly know it's a patch.

Actually, cut a piece of scrap that is bigger than the damaged area. Use it as a template over top of the hole and, with a pencil, trace around the template piece. Now, cut out the area you just made with your pencil marks with an oscillating tool, maybe a jigsaw. You will need some 1x scrap to put into the hole and then screw through the siding into the 1x piece of wood to make a "backer" for the replacement piece. Put the piece in place, screw it to the "backer", caulk, and repaint. Good to go.

P.S. when cutting the siding be careful of hitting wiring in the wall or cutting through 2 x 4 framing or even hitting some plumbing.


----------



## shaft101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for the tips Gymschu.

Looking at T111 it appears that it is plywood. I do not believe that my siding is plywood. I think it's masonite or comparable fiberboard. It seams very weak. I'm a big guy and i'm sure I put substantial pressure on it with the ladder. I think i could also punch right through it in some spots. 

-Can this composite material be patched in the same way?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

shaft101 said:


> Thanks so much for the tips Gymschu.
> 
> Looking at T111 it appears that it is plywood. I do not believe that my siding is plywood. I think it's masonite or comparable fiberboard. It seams very weak. I'm a big guy and i'm sure I put substantial pressure on it with the ladder. I think i could also punch right through it in some spots.
> 
> -Can this composite material be patched in the same way?


Yes, the same process can be used. Your other option is to buy a new sheet (if you can find something similar) and replace the WHOLE section.



Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------

